# 2.6.8.1-ck8 out >> dropped >> 2.6.8.1-klak5

## Jefklak

Hi all,

Today Con released some improvements to his -ck sources.

He dropped several intresting patches becuase he doesn't have enough time to maintain them all. 

 *Quote:*   

> Message-ID: <414A382E.3020906@kolivas.org>
> 
> Date: Fri, 17 Sep 2004 11:04:46 +1000
> 
> From: Con Kolivas <kernel@kolivas.org>
> ...

 

So, I also released a new version of my stupid home-grown patchset. Yeah this is not very intresting, but maybe some of you are going to miss fbsplash & reiser4. I re-merged them all  :Smile: 

```
CHANGELOG -klak4 >> -klak5

BASE UPDATE: 2.6.8.1-ck8

ADDED: 

> fbsplash-0.9-r6 (removed from the -ck tree)

> vesafb-tng v0;9-rc4 frame buffer improvements

> reiser4 (removed from the -ck tree)

> invalidate_inodes-speedup // reiser4 (removed from the -ck tree) 

> make-tree_lock-rwlock // reiser4 (removed from the -ck tree)

> 2.6.8.1-ac patchset IDE fixes

> Supermount-ng v. 205

ROLLED UP:

> win4lin

> swsusp2

> cflags hack

> orinoco drivers .13e

> ACPI DSDT Patch

> ACPI4Linux latest patch
```

Download here:

http://jefklak.suidzer0.org/index.php?id=downloads&dir=klak-sources/2.6.8.1/klak5

Every patch tested, works 100% correctly. To install:

```
$ su

# cd /usr/src

# tar xvjpf linux-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2

# mv linux-2.6.8.1 linux-.6.8.1-klak5

# rm linux && ln -s linux-2.6.8.1-klak5 linux

# cd linux && mv ~/downloads/patch-2.6.8.1-klak5.diff.bz2 ./

# bunzip2 -c patch-2.6.8.1-klak5.diff.bz2 | patch -p1

# make && make modules_install
```

Enjoy!!  :Smile: 

----------

## c0bblers

Hi,

Nice, I've been using CK for a few weeks or so but now he's dropped reiser4 I'm a little stuck for a kernel patchset (I can handle small extra patches but I don't trust myself to add in something big like reiser4).  I want to keep using Con's patches since I've found they work well for what I use my system for, but I don't want to use something like nitro which seems to be somewhat unstable and has random bits break with every release.  Your patchset appears to fit the bill  :Smile: 

PS Did the reiser4 patches apply cleanly or did you have to fix it up?  Just out of interest.

Cheers,

James

----------

## neenee

if he used the same patch as i to put it in ck8, there were two failed

hunks which were easy to fix, and one compile failure which required

deleting a line which would become a duplicate after editing.

----------

## Jefklak

Yup, neenee's right  :Smile:  (2.6.8.1-mm2-reiser4.patch, 3.2 MB)

If you want all the patches split-out, yust let me know.

You can change the name in Makefile (the -revision=klak5 line).

----------

## squeegy

Doesn't compile here...

Two warnings I noticed:

```

drivers/ide/ide.c: In function `__ide_unregister_hwif':

drivers/ide/ide.c:863: warning: 'drive' might be used uninitialized in this function

drivers/ide/ide-proc.c: In function `proc_ide_read_channel':

drivers/ide/ide-proc.c:378: warning: 'len' might be used uninitialized in this function

```

Here's the compile error:

```

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

mm/built-in.o(__ksymtab+0x320): undefined reference to `shrink_all_memory'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

I'll post my .config later if you think that might help.  Meanwhile I think I'm going to try and patch ck8 with reiser4 myself and see what happens.

----------

## Jefklak

Hm, does work fine here.

I'm guessing it's the ac patch, they add a lot to ide.c

I'll upload it, try to reverse the patch and recompile?

MOD: 

I noticed suspend-to-ram might be broken because of swsusp2.

The warnings are "normal", shouldn't stop the make process.

MOD2: yup, the shrink function is part of swsusp//suspend.

Try to disable it and see if the error keeps reporting?

----------

## squeegy

 *Jefklak wrote:*   

> Hm, does work fine here.
> 
> I'm guessing it's the ac patch, they add a lot to ide.c
> 
> I'll upload it, try to reverse the patch and recompile?
> ...

 

I don't have suspend-to-ram or swsusp2 enabled.

What exactly does the ac patch accomplish?

----------

## Jefklak

Not even the old swsusp? That's strange because that error function came from the module where you create the RAM file for hibernating. I've had some trouble merging the patch, but swsusp2 works here.  Hm, very strange!

the ac patch used to create stability for laptop users (mostly power usage stuff back in 2.4, but Alan isn't that active anymore) but right now, it increases the IDE stability issues etc. Take a look here: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/alan/linux-2.6/2.6.8/.

Try to download it, bunzip2 it and patch -p1 it (assume -R all) to reverse the patch, & recompile. Like said before, it SHOULD work with -ac, because I'm using it right now... Anyway, let me know if it's causing more trouble  :Smile: 

----------

## c0bblers

Hi,

All compiles and works fine here.  Thanks for saving me some effort   :Wink:  .  Con's patches just keep getting better, after a few teething problems early on with watermark it seems as though he's sorting things out nicely.

Cheers,

James

----------

## count_zero

Great work, klak5 runs well here.  Your patchset fills an important niche, especially now that ck has slimmed down--it's based on ck, has the patches that add functionality that lots of people need (gensplash, reiser4, win4lin), but lacks all of the experimental patches that makes nitro unstable (nitro's great, but it's pretty common that one of the above patches is broken, like gensplash in the latest nitro).  Strong work, keep it up!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jefklak

Thanks guys   :Embarassed: 

I'll be making a little site about the klak-sources and I'll keep you up to date for newer versions etc  :Smile: 

If you want a patch to be included, yust post the link here!

----------

## nxsty

 *Jefklak wrote:*   

> Thanks guys  
> 
> I'll be making a little site about the klak-sources and I'll keep you up to date for newer versions etc 
> 
> If you want a patch to be included, yust post the link here!

 

How about including Ingo's latency fixes from -mm? That's the only thing i miss from -nitro.

----------

## Jefklak

Do you notice the difference?

I already tried to add those patches - but there are a bunch of them, and they aren't very compatible with 2.6.8.1-base ck, I noticed. As soon as 2.6.9 hits the stable tree, I'll try to implement them again. Right now, the soucre in sched.c is too different from the newest RC release, so sorry...

The intel8xà latency fixes will be included in -klak6, Im working on that.

----------

## black hole sun

THANK YOU! 

I so was missing that reiser4 patch  :Sad: 

You rock dude   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nxsty

 *Jefklak wrote:*   

> Do you notice the difference?
> 
> I already tried to add those patches - but there are a bunch of them, and they aren't very compatible with 2.6.8.1-base ck, I noticed. As soon as 2.6.9 hits the stable tree, I'll try to implement them again. Right now, the soucre in sched.c is too different from the newest RC release, so sorry...
> 
> The intel8xà latency fixes will be included in -klak6, Im working on that.

 

I use the jackit soundserver which wants very low latencies. Sometimes the audio skips and I thought these patches might fix that.

----------

## c0balt

I dont use your sources but I did:

 *Quote:*   

> if he used the same patch as i to put it in ck8, there were two failed
> 
> hunks which were easy to fix, and one compile failure which required
> 
> deleting a line which would become a duplicate after editing.

 

(using the reiser4 patch from ck7)

everything compiles, get some warnings about wrong pointer type in reiser4 code.

But thats one hell of a unstable kernel for me, it seems it got more unstable every time I booted, in the end i wasnt able to untar the kernel source, would freeze completely.

Ill have to stick with ck7 then, as im not able to merge the 10-15 reiser4 patches from 2.6.9-rc2-mm1 into ck8 :/

----------

## Jefklak

Unstable? Hm, you must have done something terribly wrong, this kernel is stable as hell  :Wink:  Reiser4 patch applied kind of easy, I had to hack some source code manually. Try thise -klak version, yust to test - does it still appear unstable to you? Maybe you configured something wrong in make menuconfig wich conflicts with Cons performance patches?

----------

## c0balt

yes seems there is something really wrong, I have no idea about C, so maybe I made a mistake..

could you PM me your split-out reiser4 patch against ck8?

config cant be the problem, always use the one from the last kernel and do "make oldconfig"

----------

## tdb

How closely does your patchset follow the cko patchset? I ask because I just tried 2.6.8.1-cko8 and it trashed my Reiser4 root partition. I'm not sure what caused it, either some mis-configuration on my part or the kernel itself. (it worked fine with nitro and gentoo-dev) I want to find something with Reiser4 and good, stable performance; but given what just happened I'm wary of anything ck right now. 

(p.s. Please don't take this as an insult or anything. I'm just a little gun-shy right now.)

----------

## Jefklak

The cko patch system is the reason why I started my own: it sucks!

(No offence to the maintainers, but it trashed my reiser4 AND ALSA things, wouldn't even compile with a lot of errors) so I yust made my own... Most of their patches isn't even needed and standard into the unstable kernel @ kernel.org. Conclusion: yeah I know they are causing trouble  :Smile: 

I yust use -ck as my base patch and add some custom needed things like reiser4, software suspend and ACPI things. That's it, basically. If you need something else, yust let me know. I don't even use win4lin myself but I tought it might come in handy.

----------

## tdb

Great. I'll try yours then. I can't believe how much grief I've had since I switched to Reiser4. And the irony is that none of it is related to Reiser4. The Gentoo-dev-sources were slow as hell; the Nitro sources were perfect for performance, except they kept causing memory leaks in OpenVPN and firefox always acted screwy; and mm sources were, well, it was so long ago I don't even remember why I didn't like them (I think because my emerges would just stall for no reason, which would make the entire system unresponsive. No crashes, just stalls.). It's taken two runs of fsck.reiser4 to clean up the mess so far. Last time I managed to get it to run, getty started crashing, so I think I'm in for some massive corruption, likely not recoverable.

It's like someone is telling me not to use Reiser4...

...screw 'em.

----------

## Larcen

Great! I thought I had broke something when I went to update ck, and couldn't find Reiser4 support. :/  I am going to be compiling your patchset shortly. I'm curious, does your patchset include the needed patches that fix cdrecord, cdrao, k3b etc since 2.6.8?

----------

## c0balt

 *squeegy wrote:*   

> Doesn't compile here...
> 
> Two warnings I noticed:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Just wanted to add that i get the same compile error.

my config is here

----------

## >Octoploid<

First of all, thanks for the great patchset!

I bought a new harddrive yesterday and and copying many

files slowed my system so much, that it was unusable.

This was because as soon as I started to copy files, the

system began swapping like crazy.

However I found this patch from Con today, which completely

eliminates all my problems:

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ckdev/hard_mw1.diff

Hopefully it will be included in future patch sets.

----------

## wilho

Hi!

Verry good patchset indeed! I was yet to find stable one with working reiser4 and fglrx driver... One thing though, I can't select fbconsole resolution with kernel parameter (like  vga=0x317), it complains something about unavailable mode or something... Is it becouse of -vesafb-tng changes? this worked with ck8.

-wilho

edit: Hmm, it seems to work if I define resolution in menuconfig. Well, that's enough I suppose.

----------

## Gnufsh

With vesafb-tng you specify the mode using video=... For example, I have video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-16@60 which gives me 16 colors at 1024x760 and 60Hz.

I'm going to try this kernel soon.

----------

## Gnufsh

For some reason I can't get the dri snapshot for savage to compile the kernel module with this kernel. It exits saying:

DIRECT RENDERING OPEN SOURCE PROJECT  -  DRIVER INSTALLATION SCRIPT

[ http://dri.sourceforge.net ]

==========================================================================

The script will now compile the DRM kernel modules for your machine.

Press ENTER to continue or CTRL-C to exit.

Compiling...

ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile

The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.

Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on

what went wrong.

the log reads:

lappy dripkg # cat dri.log 

Makefile:176: *** Building 2.4 version on 2.6.8.1-klak5.  Stop.

lappy dripkg # 

Why would it be trying to build the 2.4 verson? I've tried two different snapshots, one of which worked fine with 2.6.8-ck7. Any ideas what might be happening?

----------

## vlado

Hi there,

Just two issues about reiser4

I booted livecd that supports reiser4 (reiser4progs 1.0.1 on it).

I tar the whole drive, copy to other partition.  Do mkfs.reiser4,

mount a drive, untar the data, umount drive and run fsck.reiser4...

And there are errors... fsck suggested to do --build-fs

Did it happen to anyone else? I tried on 3 computers and it goes like that each time (livecd is with 2.6.8 nitro kernel I think).

----------

## tdb

Make sure you don't have 4k Stacks enabled, it's lethal to Reiser4. It's under the Kernel Hacking section. Some sources will check to make sure you only have one or the other, but it looks like the CK sources (including Klak) do not.   

You might want to test with mm-sources. (with nothing else) I've had problems with Reiser4 in several kernels even after checking on the 4k stacks thing. The only kernel that has not given me grief is mm.

----------

